# Moots RSL



## 2barph

Hi. I have ordered my first Moots today through my LBS. It is the new RSL. It will be 2 months before it will be in so I wanted to start a thread and get feedback from any current RSL owners or anyone who has taken one for a test ride. I have spent a lot of time on other threads in these forums, but have rarely spoken up. I am proud to be a future Moots owner. I appreciate your input. When the bike is built I will do my best to post pics. I am not very technical. Thank you.


----------



## roadbike_moron

I've narrowed down to three frames: Specialized SL3, Cannondale Super Six Hi Mod, and Moots RSL. I sure would like to test ride a RSL


----------



## Mootsie

Curious as to what size you got?


----------



## 2barph

I ordered a 56. That is what will work best for me. I also ordered at Moots post and ti spacers. I am a Sram Red fan so I will go that route with components. I will be running Fulcrum Zero's most of the time. Ocassionally I will put on the deep dish carbons. Down to 7 more weeks! But who's counting.


----------



## 2barph

So. At the end of last week my LBS called me and said Moots called them to say the bottom bracket was every so slightly out of tolerance. Instead of just sending out the bike knowing I would never know the difference, they decided to build me a completely new frame. Good stuff. I heard they are great people. Now I know first hand. My bike should be in this week. I will post pics asap.


----------



## versawave

You are going to love it. I have had mine for 6 weeks or so and am extremely thrilled.
Ti is so smooth. The ride is soft yet stiff and efficient. Now I need a new wheelset as I think this one deserves aerographite. I am dreaming of Zipp 404 carbon clinchers.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I have my build being quoted this week....looks like I'll be on a 54cm (same as my Madone) and get a little more room using a set back seat post. Also getting a RSL stem and Moots post. Rest of build will be DA 7900, 7850 TL rims (tubeless clinchers), and some "King bling" for my headset. Current quote is 8-10 weeks.

EDIT: Just back from the LBS....RSL has been ordered!! 10 weeks max and the Moots rep indicated he suspected 2-3 guys ahead of me are going to back out, so maybe sooner. This will make for a nice addition to my TREK Madone.


----------



## poff

Mine should arrive this week. This one will be slightly custom. The original (size 54) had 37" DT which I did not like and switched to the same size frame but with 41" DT.


----------



## 2barph

Stopped by the LBS today and my RSL is almost ready. Saturdays metric will be the first ride. I must say, it looks awesome. I am not very technical, but I will get pics posted ASAP.


----------



## limba

Cool.

*waits for pics*


----------



## 2barph

Hi. I am out of town, but I wanted to give an update. The first ride was a metric and the second was the weekly 33 mile Wednesday night ride. The bike is awesome. I am 200 pounds, but the bike is plenty size both in the BB and in the head tube/tope tube junction. This was my main concern. I do not know why I was worried. It is definately more compliant than the carbon bikes I have owned. I have owned and still own several. They are 2 Trek Madones (SL and an SSL), Wilier Izoard, Specialized Tarmac Pro, Ridley Noah, 2 Pinarello Paris's, and 1 Pinarello Prince. May the magic of Ti live on! If you have not had a chance to ride a Moots Ti bike, you are missing out. Carbon is fine, but I am never going back. My size 56 RSL weighs 15.4 pounds with pedals and my Zipps, and 16 pounds with my Fulcrums. Plenty light! And that is without anything being stupid light. Thank you Moots!!! I promise to post pics soon.


----------



## rubbersoul

How tall are you?
________
Washington Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

What fork are they using on that frame now that Alpha forks are out?


----------



## limba

^^ Good question. Hopefully it's Edge.


----------



## 2barph

I am 5'10". I did get one of the Alpha forks that was built for the bike. They still have several available.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Was at the pedal/paddle shop yesterday picking up some cold weather gear for my kayak, and Moots called while I was there stating they had tracking numbers for the 2 frames ordered. One is a Cross frame for the shop owner, and the other is my RSL - YEA!!! Should be here next week and then just waiting for a couple parts to complete the build. Picts coming soon...I hope.


----------



## poff

Put about 1K on mine. You'll like it.


----------



## chiup01

Waiting for pics!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Per request, here are pix of the frame...just showed up on Saturday. New 2011 Shimano groupo shipped last Thursday, so I'm hoping for an inaugural ride early next week. BTW - got the new Alpha-Q fork (not the edge). Honestly, the welds are even better than the pix show - they look like they were robot generated...










More pix once I finish the build....


----------



## poff

So you opted to go with 37mm DT.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

poff said:


> So you opted to go with 37mm DT.


Didn't know there was an option...ordered a Standard geometry, 54cm, RSL.

What was the other option, and pro/con of the choice?


----------



## poff

I ordered custom 41mm DT (larger frames get it) for extra $ and it worked super. I do not know how 37mm DT works, but my bike is just rock solid. I was told by my friend who is great rider and mechanic that larger DT would be a better choice, and it worked out that way. Cheers. BTW, I have removed all stickers from mine except the DT ones.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Probably not brought up due to my size/weight...I'm only 5'10" and 150 lbs. Also - my LBS knows I *LOVE* the plush ride my Madone provides, and were trying to give me a similar experience with a different material. YMMV.

BTW - stickers are coming off mine as well!! Might add vinyl die-cut lettering for a logo on the DT, but otherwise, I like a naked frame (Madone is solid purple w/only white lettering on DT).


----------



## poff

The ride is very racy but compliant, but I wanted out of the saddle rocket and that where larger DT delivers. I am 5'10" 165lbs. I did back-to-back centuries with 20K of climbing and did not feel beat up. Here is mine.


----------



## walters

nor_cal_rider said:


> Was at the pedal/paddle shop yesterday picking up some cold weather gear for my kayak, and Moots called while I was there stating they had tracking numbers for the 2 frames ordered. One is a Cross frame for the shop owner, and the other is my RSL - YEA!!! Should be here next week and then just waiting for a couple parts to complete the build. Picts coming soon...I hope.


I'm still waiting! Have you finished the bike yet?


----------



## Lookbiker

Great looking Moots RSL there.


----------



## greybicycle

*Mavic Cosmic Ultimate*



versawave said:


> You are going to love it. I have had mine for 6 weeks or so and am extremely thrilled.
> Ti is so smooth. The ride is soft yet stiff and efficient. Now I need a new wheelset as I think this one deserves aerographite. I am dreaming of Zipp 404 carbon clinchers.


Forget clinchers and go tubular: lighter, cheaper, but especially unbelievable feeling of response, confort and dynamic. and don't worry about flats: use latex spray and go.
try once and adopt....
best choice is Mavic cosmic ultimate (1150 gr, rigid, fast..), I tried most of the available wheelset of the kind.
Zipp is also a good choice (and US made). I didn't like the REYNOLDS DVUL 46 mm, especially in the downhill.


----------

